# Where's Bear?



## scooper (Dec 17, 2011)

Bearcarver has not been around for a few weeks.  Anyone heard from him?


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 17, 2011)

Was wondering about that myself. Looks like time for a Bear hunt!


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)

LOL bears hibernate during the winter, maybe that's where he is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






On a serious note I sure hope he is OK and in good health, Just too busy to get on computer.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know i send him a PM did not got a replay i hope he is OK


----------



## biaviian (Dec 18, 2011)

I too have been wondering this.  I thought for sure that he would be posting about his latest prime rib purchases since they went on sale (5.99) in this neck of the woods.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 18, 2011)

Do to violations of SMF rules Bear is in "SMF Jail" for a short period. I am unable to get into details as it is between Bear and the Admin/Mod team. You are welcome to PM me but I will be unable to provide details. If Bear chooses he will be back at the end of the month.


----------



## scooper (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, but I just wondered where he was. I don't need details.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Do to violations of SMF rules Bear is in "SMF Jail" for a short period. I am unable to get into details as it is between Bear and the Admin/Mod team. You are welcome to PM me but I will be unable to provide details. If Bear chooses he will be back at the end of the month.


Ahh ok i am just happy he is ok


----------



## ktotheb (Dec 18, 2011)

To bad he doesn't have a get out of jail free card. See ya soon bear!!!!


----------



## jp61 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am still a newbie to this site but have seen many of Bearcarver's posts. This is a huge surprise to me and can't even imagine what he could've done wrong? Hmmm...


----------



## luv2q (Dec 18, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Do to violations of SMF rules Bear is in "SMF Jail" for a short period. I am unable to get into details as it is between Bear and the Admin/Mod team. You are welcome to PM me but I will be unable to provide details. If Bear chooses he will be back at the end of the month.


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 18, 2011)

By any chance is meateater in there too? I haven't seen him on in forever.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Hope to hear from you soon Bear!!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 18, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> By any chance is meateater in there too? I haven't seen him on in forever.




Meateater will not be returning.


----------



## biaviian (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm wondering what I said wrong in the post that was deleted from this thread.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 19, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> I'm wondering what I said wrong in the post that was deleted from this thread.


Send the person that edited it a Pm and ask them. Usually we try to send a Pm explaining why however sometimes we get busy dealing with stuff and forget to do it


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 19, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> I'm wondering what I said wrong in the post that was deleted from this thread.



Oops. Sorry I was cleaning up the post from earlier that had the link that didn't work and accidentally deleted your post. It is now restored. Im sorry.


----------



## biaviian (Dec 19, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Oops. Sorry I was cleaning up the post from earlier that had the link that didn't work and accidentally deleted your post. It is now restored. Im sorry.




No problem.  I wasn't upset or anything just concerned that I said something wrong.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 19, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Send the person that edited it a Pm and ask them. Usually we try to send a Pm explaining why however sometimes we get busy dealing with stuff and forget to do it



I had the same problem...  I posted some pictures that I was asked to remove (which I did immediately). But then they removed the whole post without an explanation...


----------



## alblancher (Dec 19, 2011)

It can be difficult trying to decide how far to go when editing a post.  If the pictures are removed does the post still make sense?  In the past the admin team spent too much time triyng to edit a post to make it acceptable.  Sometimes it's better to just remove the entire post and ask the OP to try again.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 19, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Pineywoods said:
> 
> 
> > Send the person that edited it a Pm and ask them. Usually we try to send a Pm explaining why however sometimes we get busy dealing with stuff and forget to do it
> ...



If this happens let us know. Sometimes its a simple oversight.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 20, 2011)

Bear is doing fine.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2011)

Good to know!


----------



## 2salty (Dec 20, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I had the same problem... I posted some pictures that I was asked to remove (which I did immediately). But then they removed the whole post without an explanation...


What kind of pictures?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 20, 2011)

2salty said:


> What kind of pictures?



It's all good ..  and taken care of


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think we should let him out early.  He looks sad in there.


----------



## eman (Dec 20, 2011)

That bear looks drunk!


----------

